# Rutledge cycle corp



## RedRider (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey all,  looking for someone who knows!
I found a bike that says Rutledge Cycle Corp of New York, it has an old Bike license sticker that says 1966-67 but i can't find this company anywhere. no bikes on ebay, nothing from a Google or other searches either. Anyone who may have some info on this elusive corp i sure would appreciate it of course. 

Thanks
T.
(wishing i was at Copake this weekend)


----------



## RedRider (Apr 11, 2008)

*Pics of Rutledge*

Here are two pics of the rutledge it's in fair shape quite a bit of rust but it has a good look to it i think.


----------



## HowieBikeman (Apr 12, 2008)

RedRider said:


> Hey all,  looking for someone who knows!
> I found a bike that says Rutledge Cycle Corp of New York, it has an old Bike license sticker that says 1966-67 but i can't find this company anywhere. no bikes on ebay, nothing from a Google or other searches either. Anyone who may have some info on this elusive corp i sure would appreciate it of course.
> 
> Thanks
> ...




I don't have a recoglection of the Rutledge Brand but from the photo it appears to be an American produced 26 x 1 3/8 LtWt bike produced by one of the following factories: Chain Bike Corp, Stelber, or Huffy.  Freddy Wilkins in NY might be able to hit it on the head.
Howie


----------



## RedRider (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Howie it's a start, i like to know what i'm working with and have only heard of Huffy out of that list. i'll see what i can find.

Cheers
Todd


----------



## Justcruzin (Sep 22, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I figured since I just found 2 of these bikes, I would ad to it.





















As you can see they have seen their better days. They are basically just yard art now. I still think they are cool looking. 

Anyone ever figure out more info on this brand of bike? I didn't see much on the web.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 23, 2013)

Justcruzin
Those are English built.  The one has a Hercules (if I remember right) sprocket and the other looks like Raleigh built for another name sprocket.  Forks on both look Raleigh built also.


----------

